# "YOU'RE F*CKING CRAZY!!!" My favorite police video ever!



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Finally! After all this time, I managed to locate a clip of it on YouTube! I've been searching for YEARS...! It's got some foreign dubbing and subtitles on it, but it still does the job!

CLICK HERE, YOU FUCKING ASSHOLE!

:L:


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

I love that one, too!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I love the "bye" at the end.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

that was posted some time ago and some1 said that it was staged- any truth 2 that?


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

I have heard that the trooper has since been let go. I don't think it was because of this incident however. Not sure if it's true or not though.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

The way I heard it the trooper had a friend help him stage this, because of numerous complaints about his temper. 

I have no idea if it is true or not.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

this has got to be one of the best cop videos ive seen in a while. Chic gets tased while on the phone with mom... ha! :L:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Night, you forgot to tell us that a *BLACK* woman got tazed...I couldn't tell from the video, but thankfully it was right there in the title. I hope they filled out a profiling form!

Her screams did drown out the cops' laughter as she fell to the deck, though! I especially liked her "Sally" impression towards the end (the orgasm scene in the diner from "When Harry met Sally").


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

that was some funny [email protected] lol.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> Night, you forgot to tell us that a *BLACK* woman got tazed...I couldn't tell from the video, but thankfully it was right there in the title. I hope they filled out a profiling form!


ha ha.... i guess it really doesnt matter if she was black, white, or an arab.... the best part is... THE CHIC GOT TASED WHILE SHE WAS ON THE PHONE WITH MOMMY!... how many officers can say they got to do that! :BNANA:.. The video is a training video for some department in FL. The thing that gets me is when he tells her to shut up and stop crying because hes hes been tased before and know it doesnt hurt that much. Let me tell you... Im 6 feet tall and about 250 lbs. Ive been tased and I can tell ya that its no joke... Its 1 thing if you are expecting it... She didnt even know what the taser was... she told her mom that the officer put a gun in her face... ha!:GNANA:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Pity that the cop did not spray her with the alcohol based pepper spray first...in the words of Johnny Storm: "Flame On"!


----------



## newsnut (Jan 10, 2006)

Here's the clip that was show on TV (no foreign subtitles)...


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

http://www.macewan.org/2005/05/28/officer-rich-mcnevin-tasers-a-girl/

Take a look at all the ignorant posts...

I particularly like the one about the ultra-left conservatives...


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

the link below is where i initially found the video where the black girl gets tased......

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/localnews/content/news/video/taser_video.html


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Anyone know if this is up on another site? For some reason, I cannot view vids on Youtube.. The site advises me that I need to update Flash, but I have the most current Flash Player from Adobe...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> especially liked her "Sally" impression towards the end (the orgasm scene in the diner from "When Harry met Sally").


I know, I thought they tasered her clit.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Anyone know if this is up on another site? For some reason, I cannot view vids on Youtube.. The site advises me that I need to update Flash, but I have the most current Flash Player from Adobe...


Kozmo - You know we arent going to let you miss this!!!

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/content/news/video/taser_video3a.html


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

tomcats said:


> I have heard that the trooper has since been let go. I don't think it was because of this incident however. Not sure if it's true or not though.


Look at the date stamp.....the clip is 14 years old. It's more likely the trooper has retired.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> Anyone know if this is up on another site? For some reason, I cannot view vids on Youtube.. The site advises me that I need to update Flash, but I have the most current Flash Player from Adobe...


Koz check here it will automaticly tell you if you have the latest player or not,
I thought I had the latest one but did not according to it.

http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Harry.
I am current according to Adobe.
_"You have version 9,0,16,0 installed"_
There must be a security setting in my IE properties that is effecting my ability to see YouTube vids. I think a format & rebuild is coming due anyway...
That should clear up a lot of my PC's flakiness.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Nightstalker said:


> Kozmo - You know we aren't going to let you miss this!!!
> http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/content/news/video/taser_video3a.html


Your OK Nightstalker! Thanks man...
Is that the same vid that Dunny put up in the original post?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It could be time for it.


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

KozmoKramer said:


> Thanks Harry.
> I am current according to Adobe.
> _"You have version 9,0,16,0 installed"_
> There must be a security setting in my IE properties that is effecting my ability to see YouTube vids. I think a format & rebuild is coming due anyway...
> That should clear up a lot of my PC's flakiness.


That must be the case. I checked and that is what mine says and I can view the video.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> Your OK Nightstalker! Thanks man...
> Is that the same vid that Dunny put up in the original post?


Not the same one as Dunny's


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

texdep said:


> Look at the date stamp.....the clip is 14 years old. It's more likely the trooper has retired.


This is all I could find in regards to this video....

Trooper Murray saw nothing noteworthy in this video. He waited two years before showing it to his
supervisors. Maine has been using it for training ever since.
Maine now has a policy that interesting or unusual video must be turned over to the training division.
In addition, when this incident took place, fewer than two dozen Maine State Police cruisers had
cameras. Now, another 65 are being equipped with them, at a cost of $3,000 per vehicle.
*Trooper Stephen Murray is no longer with the Maine State Police. His departure was not related to
this incident.*
The motorist in this case pleaded not guilty. However, he did not show up for court, and the judge
suspended his license.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Nightstalker said:


> The motorist in this case pleaded not guilty. However, he did not show up for court, and the judge suspended his license.


I'll bet THAT made for some good TV!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2006)

From a LT with ME State Police:

That was real. A couple of years later he as let go because he started getting a little too upset with people.... there was an incident. 

It's too bad... I guess that's good motive to never stay that calm....


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

CGops said:


> From a LT with ME State Police:
> 
> That was real. A couple of years later he as let go because he started getting a little too upset with people.... there was an incident.
> 
> It's too bad... I guess that's good motive to never stay that calm....


See... now watching both of these videos and reading the entire postings.... we should set some simple rules.... taze everyone!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nightstalker said:


> we should set some simple rules.... taze everyone!


I second that.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Shall we call it the "Taser dance" or "the fish"?


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> Shall we call it the "Taser dance" or "the fish"?


 Its the new improved electric slide!!!!! :baby01:


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

This one is always good for a laugh.....


----------

